# COPD/Asthma: can I get a "spacer" here in Spain?



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Hi all

I have COPD, not too severe, and much improved since I moved here. I have two inhalers, a preventer and a reliever, both of which can be bought over the counter here. The thing is, I don't think my technique is great, and sometimes I feel that I have not actually got as much of the medication in my lungs as I should. I have seen several UK news items on asthma this week, and have just watched an item on This Morning where they showed a spacer. I remember my Mum using one of these with her inhalers, and she also had COPD. I really think one of these would help me: does anyone know if I can buy one over the counter at the Farmacia, or would I need a doctor's prescription?

Thanks,
Kerry x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kerry UK said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have COPD, not too severe, and much improved since I moved here. I have two inhalers, a preventer and a reliever, both of which can be bought over the counter here. The thing is, I don't think my technique is great, and sometimes I feel that I have not actually got as much of the medication in my lungs as I should. I have seen several UK news items on asthma this week, and have just watched an item on This Morning where they showed a spacer. I remember my Mum using one of these with her inhalers, and she also had COPD. I really think one of these would help me: does anyone know if I can buy one over the counter at the Farmacia, or would I need a doctor's prescription?
> 
> ...



my dad had one - the doctor here put it on the prescription when he changed his inhaler


I'd be very surprised if you can't get them over the counter as well


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Thanks, any idea what I should ask for in the Farmacia? I am reluctant to use my Google Translate app for medical stuff, already found some embarrassing differences in Spanish and English terms lol!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kerry UK said:


> Thanks, any idea what I should ask for in the Farmacia? I am reluctant to use my Google Translate app for medical stuff, already found some embarrassing differences in Spanish and English terms lol!


not sure, but I think 'espaciador'

I'd talk to the doctor first anyway - they're more than likely much cheaper with a prescription!


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> not sure, but I think 'espaciador'
> 
> I'd talk to the doctor first anyway - they're more than likely much cheaper with a prescription!


Many thanks. Am in a bit of a no man's land re health care just now. In the process of getting quotes for private health care insurance. Couldn't do that earlier because I was awaiting results of medical tests I have been having in the UK. I now have my complete medical record, so am going ahead with that. Am hoping that when I have private health cover, and my proof of pension (P60, which my sister is bringing from UK tomorrow), I will then be able to get residencia. And then, when I finally have been a full 12 months residencia (sigh!), then I might be able to sign onto the €60/70 per month state health care scheme ... at least until I get to UK state pension age!

It is sooo very confusing, if I have it wrong, or anyone else has advice, all gratefully received. I should just mention that I don't qualify for the S1 for early retirees, because I "early retired" over three years ago.

Kerry x


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

What you're looking for is called a "cámara espaciadora de inhalación". You could just show your inhaler to the pharmacist and say "una cámara para esto, por favor". No, you don't need a prescription.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

If you mean one of those plastic tubes with a mouthpiece at one end and a fitting for the spray device at the other, then they are called "camaras de inhalación" and should be available at any pharmacist - though you might have to get them to order it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> If you mean one of those plastic tubes with a mouthpiece at one end and a fitting for the spray device at the other, then they are called "camaras de inhalación" and should be available at any pharmacist - though you might have to get them to order it.


a cámara -I'll remember that one


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Thank you all, so much! I will let you know how it goes.

Kerry x


----------



## chocodip (May 7, 2014)

*COPD/Asthma*

I'm sorry I know this post won't answer your queries but I was just curious to know about the symptoms of COPD. My mom's been suffering from bronchitis caused by allergy (that's what the doctors say) but it's now been a month and despite medication she hasn't recovered completely. We're at our wits end trying to figure out what it is..doctors say she's just being paranoid but she's not. She can't sleep at night and wakes up intermittently feeling irritation in her throat and slightly breathless as well. I've been worried and we are scheduled to see an ENT but I was looking at similar illnesses and came across COPD as well. Would appreciate if you could share what your symptoms are like and how long does it take to get recovered completely? I understand that you have ashtma too which I don't think is the case with my mom. 
Would appreciate your comments! Thanks


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Hi chocodip

I don' t have asthma, I put that in my thread title because the inhalers I use are also prescribed for asthma I believe.

COPD covers emphysema and chronic bronchitis, and I have emphysema. It was caused by years of smoking, which I quit several years ago thank goodness, or I would be much worse. My main symptom is getting breathless more easily than most people, but it doesn't affect me too badly just now.

There is a really good website where there is much better information than I can give you. I can't recall the web address, but if you search for British Lung Foundation it will come up.

Hope that helps.

Kerry


----------



## chocodip (May 7, 2014)

*Hi*



Kerry UK said:


> Hi chocodip
> 
> I don' t have asthma, I put that in my thread title because the inhalers I use are also prescribed for asthma I believe.
> 
> ...


Hi Kerry,

Thanks for the prompt reply! My mom has never been a smoker though so I don't think it would be COPD. We suspect it may be acid reflux but we'll have to get that checked. Have you had trouble sleeping with COPD, like getting up at night and having broncho spasms? Thanks for the link, it should come in handy!


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

*c o p d*



Kerry UK said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have COPD, not too severe, and much improved since I moved here. I have two inhalers, a preventer and a reliever, both of which can be bought over the counter here. The thing is, I don't think my technique is great, and sometimes I feel that I have not actually got as much of the medication in my lungs as I should. I have seen several UK news items on asthma this week, and have just watched an item on This Morning where they showed a spacer. I remember my Mum using one of these with her inhalers, and she also had COPD. I really think one of these would help me: does anyone know if I can buy one over the counter at the Farmacia, or would I need a doctor's prescription?
> 
> ...


Kerry. Would love to talk to you about C O P D. My wife has just been told she has early C O P D, so we are moving out to spain, albir early next year. Would love to know if moving from the UK has helped with your c o p d, and how you have dealt with health insurance etc


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

It sounds like your mom may be experiencing sleep apnea, waking up suddenly and feeling irritated/anxious, go and get her checked out at the doctors.


----------

